
Brain-reading tech is coming. The law is not ready to protect us - Ftuuky
https://www.vox.com/2019/8/30/20835137/facebook-zuckerberg-elon-musk-brain-mind-reading-neuroethics
======
verdverm
We should all read Rules for a Flat World (not about flat Earth theory, more
as in the internet has made the world flat) it's about the evolution of laws
and rule making, how it enables more complex interaction, and how we come to a
head and need to reinvent how we make rules.

------
LocalH
The law _already_ doesn't protect us from intrusions into our minds, or from
others controlling how we explore our own minds. What makes you think
governments will get this right?

If anything, they'll move towards a standard where a person's mental autonomy
is _reduced_ even further than it already is.

------
rolph
data should belong exclusively to the owner of the data source. if you own a
car, any and all data should be yours and yours alone to share or not.

If you own a brain or a computer, or any other sort of data generating
mechanism, that data is yours, and should be private and yours by default, no
implied consent, which BTW is something that should go out the window as well.

